# Quigley 14 weeks



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's some pic's of Quigley. He is such a sweety. 


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2568
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2591
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2590
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2588
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2585
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2582
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2581
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2579
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=2576


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwww, he is gorgeous!! =)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you! We are proud of him!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

he certainly is a cutie!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he's cute how much does he weigh?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Kioana said:


> he's cute how much does he weigh?


Thank you! He weighs 1 lb 5 oz at 14 weeks. He keeps us laughing that is for sure.


----------



## magster (Jan 25, 2010)

He is adorable!!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that's a pocket dog.LOL Her is a real cutie.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is so funny. He tickles me the way he runs across the floor with one piece of food, plays with it for a few moments then eats it. Runs back to the bowl and starts the game all over.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... how adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwwww so cute, love the name. He looks VERY much like my Rocky at that age!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww hes so tiny! Hes so cute xx


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

He's totally gorgeous, so tiny. What did you make this jumper out of, he's so cute in it.

Joy xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Neve38 said:


> He's totally gorgeous, so tiny. What did you make this jumper out of, he's so cute in it.
> 
> Joy xx


Thank you so much. He has been a God send to us. When I first saw him I fell in love with him. I had just lost my sweet Little Lady, who I inherited from my Aunt when she passed, so she was grown when I got her. We miss her so much! I had no idea he was a tiny one. I thought they were all as small as him at that age. 

His out fit is actually a sock I cut the part that goes around the ankle off and cut holes for his legs. Fits him perfect for now. When he gets a little bigger I will go get some knit fabric from the fabric store and fashion him one.

He is a busy fella to be so tiny. We watch him constantly so he is not in danger of being stepped on or so he does not hurt himself. His collar is a ferret collar with a bell.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

What a great idea, I might have to try that for my Bailey, I am sure he is bigger than Quigley but everything I buy him, he walks right out the neck of the outfit and trots off lol - I will try the sock trick.

Joy xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Neve38 said:


> What a great idea, I might have to try that for my Bailey, I am sure he is bigger than Quigley but everything I buy him, he walks right out the neck of the outfit and trots off lol - I will try the sock trick.
> 
> Joy xx



I had the same problem with Little Lady when she was alive, I had to alter everthing to fit her. 

I went and bought special sock so he would be fashionable. 

You all are so kind with your comments. He really is a sweet one. I feel so blessed to be his mama.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy... I sure understand how they can be such a blessing. Love seeing his pics.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I am in love!!!!!!! with the face and his name. You got urself a little cutie for sure!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG what a cute lil dream boat!  Such a tiny lil one lol


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Aawwww.... I love chi's around that age. I like the name Quigley, never heard of it before.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

:flower:It's hard to believe he has only been with us for 3 weeks now. He is already so much a part of our family. He is such a snuggler, which makes me very happy. He love's his Mom that's for sure.


----------

